# FS: 24" HP(rebranded) Refurb Monitor 1900x1200



## Ben

This is a used/refurbished LCD monitor that I have owned for 2 years.
It has only been used an average of once or twice per week and a few hours at a time. Bought a 17" macbook pro this past winter and since then the monitor has been neglected quite often. Recently I have done a little photo editing and movie watching, but otherwise don't have a lot of time to be at home.

This monitor has no defects from what I can tell. The body work might as well be mint condition and I do not recall any dead pixels(though there could be one I am not seeing)

COMES IN ORIGINAL BOX/PACKAGING

Specs:
1920x1200 resolution
Full portrait rotation capability
Ambient Light Sensor
Built in speakers
I believe there are 4 - 8 USB 2.0 ports but I cannot remember exactly how many. It is already in the box 

It needs some tender lovin! Asking price is *$200.00 *


----------



## Troncoso

Someone will definitely point out the have to have your name written rule...

Beside that though freakin awesome deal.


----------



## Dystopia

Troncoso said:


> Someone will definitely point out the have to have your name written rule...
> 
> Beside that though freakin awesome deal.



I think you just did....

I now know what you look like, ben....xD

GL on the sale.


----------



## jonnyp11

god i wish i had that much, looks sweat, and Dystopia's pic fits him, creeper


----------



## Perkomate

goddam americans... nowhere near here... looks nice though.


----------



## jonnyp11

6''1 250lb. goddamn american no likey be called goddam american.


----------



## Perkomate

how about 6 years of martial arts training, and the thousands of kilometres to get here?

btw, it was sarcasm. derp


----------



## Ben

Price reduction to $200.


----------



## Ben

Sold. thanks all!


----------

